# ASOS - free U.S delivery ...



## Blushbaby (Jun 21, 2009)

June 18th-June 24th. No minimum purchase either. 

I know there are a few ASOS fans amongst you so take advantage whilst you can.

ASOS.com - Women's Clothing - Womens Fashion - Designer Clothes For Women


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 21, 2009)

of course the top i like is 97pounds! fooey!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 22, 2009)

Must...order...something O__________o


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 22, 2009)

yay! Thanks Yinka for this! Now I can try some Barry M stuff I been looking at!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 23, 2009)

Does this count for sale items too?


----------



## Arisone (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ Yes it does.  I ordered two items from the sale section.  Thanks for the info Blushbaby.


----------



## xSharon (Jul 6, 2009)

god, i want a creditcard!


----------

